# sensitive tapping machine.



## kellswaterri (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all, 
        some time soon i will have a lot of tapping to do in cast iron and gunmetal, at times my hands would Tremor very often without any warning, so just how good are these tools and would it be worth getting or making? one. ( the taps are 7BA and smaller)
                       All the best for now,
                                                John.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 15, 2013)

I would think that would be of some help.  Have you looked at the Hemingway kits?  You might find the "Universal Pillar Tool" useful. - http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Universal_Pillar_Tool.html

Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 15, 2013)

Try this simple one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3GizTShutw

 "Billy G"


----------



## kellswaterri (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all and thank you for replying, I have seen and used that form of one ... not overly happy with it, apparently there is an adjustable torque unit out there, quite small and fits in to  a similar stand as shown, but I have not spotted it yet. 
All the best for now, 
                         John.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi John;

 I have never seen the unhit you speak of. I will look myself to see what I can locate on it. It sounds very interesting.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 16, 2013)

If you really have a lot to do, check into these:

http://www.speedycut.com/

They work very well. I've tapped 10's of thousands of holes from 2-56 to 1/4-20 with one of them.


----------



## kellswaterri (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all, 
        I think this is what i am after, must suss it out, perhaps ebay.

http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/Tapmatic_30X.pdf

All the best for now,
                           John.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 16, 2013)

My bad, I thought you wanted a hand tapper. You are looking for a Tapmatic unit. Just go the ebay and type in Tapmatic you will find lots of them.

 "Billy G"


----------

